# skinny x fatness



## nadiledc (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm myself skinny (only 135lbs and tall), but I love to hug and kiss big fat beautiful women. I had some fat girlfriends long time ago. 

What do you think? Had you have a relationship with someone of so different body shape? What were your experiences? 

yours, Daniel,
from Brazil


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 1, 2013)

Well I am hardly skinny at 5'2 and 175lbs but my partner is around 450lbs so there is quite a difference there. From what I can tell on the forums plenty of big women like more slender men, it really isn't an issue.


----------



## Windigo (Oct 1, 2013)

My experience is that the more slender; fit type guys are the ones who are most attracted to my BBW body and I dated quite a few. My boyfriend now is also really athletic, can't say there's a problem for me there  ! He is really yummy  

Opposites attract you know


----------

